# الموسوعة المعمارية الشاملة



## babeup (10 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته

 *الموسوعة المعمارية الشاملة
**موسوعة شاملة وكبيرة للخرائط المعمارية، بصيغه أوتوكاد وعلى هيئة صور أيضا

الصور:

تفاصيل معمارية، طرز معمارية، درابزينات، ابواب، واجهات، وديكورات

والكثير غير دلك أنظر الصور المرفقة

خرائط الأوتوكاد:

تفاصيل معمارية، مباني، مساجد، فلل وغيرها

عمل مجاني، ومقدم لكل إخواننا المهتمين بالمجال ولا نسألكم علية إلا دعوة بظهر الغيب للمهندس صاحب المجهود الكبير صاحب الموسوعة المهندس عبد الرزاق فرج امحمد



محتويات الاسطوانة

























حجم الاسطوانة 330MB

Download*
*
 

**


*


​


----------



## بنت مكه المكرمه (11 فبراير 2014)

موسوعة رائعه يعيطيك العافية


----------



## babeup (23 فبراير 2014)

شكرا على مرورك الطييب​


----------



## المنارالكبير (6 مارس 2014)

موسوعة رائعه يعيطيك العافية
​


----------



## babeup (10 مارس 2014)

أهلا المهم الإفادة و الإستفادة​


----------



## eng_alg (14 مارس 2014)

شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك وأحسن إليك​


----------



## المنارالكبير (22 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووووور​


----------



## babeup (24 مارس 2014)

فيكم بارك الله​


----------



## ahmed_zozo2006 (29 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا 
برجاء رفعها عل الميديا فاير


----------



## طارق زكي 80 (29 مارس 2014)

مشكوووور


----------



## مم سعيد (30 مارس 2014)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مسلم يوسف (30 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك وأحسن إليك​


----------



## babeup (6 أبريل 2014)

شكرا على مروركم نتشرف بخدمتكم​


----------



## al-issawi (7 أبريل 2014)

تحياتي .....اخي الكريم الرابط لايعمل


----------



## النبهاني100 (7 أبريل 2014)

مشكور على المجهود الطيب اخي العزيز


----------



## emad1110 (7 أبريل 2014)

مشكور على المجهود 
لكن الرابط لا يعمل
شكرا


----------



## azzagheer (8 أبريل 2014)

الله يجزيك خير على هذا الجهد الجبار


----------



## noir (15 أبريل 2014)

​مشكووووووووووور​


----------



## المنارالكبير (23 أبريل 2014)

​جزاكم الله كل خير​


----------



## babeup (28 أبريل 2014)

​أهلا و سهلا

​


----------



## noir (10 مايو 2014)

​لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد و هو على كل شيء قدير​


----------



## AymanWahba (11 يونيو 2014)

الموسوعه لا يمكن تحميلها ولا اعلم ما المشكله عند الضغط على download تظهر صفحه بها page not found


----------



## أنا معماري (12 يونيو 2014)

ياريت أخي *babeup*
...تنزل لينك اخر للموضوع حتي يستفيد المعماريين من الموسوعة
جزاك الله خير​


----------



## medkamel (13 يونيو 2014)

mackooooooooooor


----------



## arch.jehad (29 يونيو 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل للأسف , يرجى تجديده :55:


----------



## abo Sara Faraj (5 يوليو 2014)

مشكووووور


----------



## ALFAROUK3585 (20 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس2626 (29 يوليو 2014)

يا اخي بارك الله فيك ولكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## ahmedmamdouhhalim (29 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا


----------



## محمد طابع (29 أكتوبر 2014)

يا اخي بارك الله فيك ولكن الرابط لا يعمل كيف العمل ؟​


----------



## babeup (4 نوفمبر 2014)

بحمد الله تم تصحيح الرابط


----------



## ahmed-mahmoud (6 نوفمبر 2014)

​شكرا لك و بارك الله فيك وأحسن إليك​
​​


----------



## babeup (16 نوفمبر 2014)

أهلا و سهلا​
​


----------



## مهندس احمد الغوطي (21 نوفمبر 2014)

الرابط مش موجود وبدي الموسوعة ضروري ساعدوني بهدا الموضوع


----------



## Arch.Mz® (21 نوفمبر 2014)

مهندس احمد الغوطي قال:


> الرابط مش موجود وبدي الموسوعة ضروري ساعدوني بهدا الموضوع



تفضل يا صديقي رابط الموسوعة : الموسوعة المعمارية الشاملة


----------



## babeup (27 نوفمبر 2014)

​فيكم بارك الله​
​​


----------



## abdulmottaleb (6 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## علاء اكو (21 أكتوبر 2016)

ممكن رابط يعمل و لك الشكر و الاحترام


----------



## هيثم عباس (21 مارس 2017)

انا موش عارف انزلها


----------



## هيثم عباس (22 مارس 2017)

موش عارف انزلها


----------



## محمد ادم السنوسي (9 مايو 2017)

سلمت يداك


----------



## العوامى 2011 (7 أبريل 2020)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## العوامى 2011 (26 سبتمبر 2020)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م ميدو (9 نوفمبر 2020)

شكرا


----------

